# Cent in Euro umrechnen



## CikoNo1 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

stehe grad total auf dem Schlauch.....

Ich will einfach eine Zahl z.B. 1234 (Cent) als Euro ausgeben also 12,34 €....

Kann mir jemand kurz auf den Hinterkopf hauen, dass das Hirn wieder anspringt 

MFG


----------



## peppijunior (13. Juni 2007)

Euro=Cent/100...?


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (13. Juni 2007)

jo machste einfach deinen Betrag geteilt durch hundert.... da du bei PHP nicht casten musst, bekommste aus deinem int einfach einen float (also ne gleitkomma zahl) ohne etwas zu machen! dann klatscht du noch nen €-zeichen hinten dran und fertig bist du!

edit: argh zu langsam ^^


----------



## CikoNo1 (13. Juni 2007)

Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Das Leben kann doch so einfach sein.....

DANKE FÜR DEN STUBSER AUF DEN HINTERKOPF :suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## brainsucker (13. Juni 2007)

$inEuro = $cent / 100;

echo round($inEuro, 2);

dann hast dus auf 2 nachkommestellen gerundet und somit einen vernünftigen Preis


----------

